# My steel DIY tank stand



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I bet you that won't bow!!! I love metal stands. Very nice job so far. I wish I knew how to weld.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice. My friend is a welder and I am going to try to get him to make me a stainless steal stand at some point. 

Are you planning on skinning it? Wood or metal?


----------



## rgomez79 (May 12, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Nice. My friend is a welder and I am going to try to get him to make me a stainless steal stand at some point.
> 
> Are you planning on skinning it? Wood or metal?



I wish I could have done all stainless would have looked awsome all polished out. I'm gonna put some wood skins on the sides and front, I got them cut out today and I finished the actual structure of the stand. Im taking a break in between coats of paint right now I hope it comes out good, I'll post more pictures of the progress


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

rgomez79 said:


> I wish I could have done all stainless would have looked awesome all polished out.



































:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Luv all stainless:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rgomez79 (May 12, 2011)

Well heres an update where I'm at with this. I finished the top and began staining it today with Minwax classic black stain, which im very impressed with how its coming out. The actual stand is done and painted, Im pretty anxious to get the tank on top of this stand so the skins might have to wait to get added on.


----------



## rgomez79 (May 12, 2011)

ok one more from this morning


----------



## rgomez79 (May 12, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Luv all stainless:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Thats a pretty slick stand, did you do that yourself? I was thinking of adding some tubes in the rear so I could do a light set up like yours in the near future.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

rgomez79 said:


> Thats a pretty slick stand, did you do that yourself? I was thinking of adding some tubes in the rear so I could do a light set up like yours in the near future.


Shameless plug for my thread LOL
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/131940-stainless-2-story-56k-warning.html

Yes I put it together, I kinda DIY most of my stuff. Keeping the thin SS from drawing during the weld was a HUGE PITA. TIG and wire with 1/4" clearance on the lower tank.


----------

